# My feet haven't hit the ground yet



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's AMAZING... a groundbreaking event. Tito is truly one of a kind. Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barb, I am so thrilled for you both, what an achievement!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

YAY!!! Tito!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Another great achievement for Tito and you-congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big congrats Barb<:

I'm glad he's obviously running like normal on those legs of his and feeling good.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

YES!!!!!

What a dog!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Barb and Tito!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats - that is so very impressive! Watching a dog who loves what he does run trials is a beautiful thing! You must be so proud!

It doesn't happen on it's own - your efforts show! Enoy in the feeling, it's well earned!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is awesome! Congratulations to you and Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words!
One of the best things about the Spaniel upland tests is that they do test a lot of what "came with the dog". Sure, there's a lot of training involved, but I am certain it's not a test you can train and train and pass, unless the dog has a fair amount of native ability and instinct You just can't train them to love the birds. It's there, or it's not.
We are running again today, just for fun. 
(We are, however, scratching from our agility trial tomorrow. Going to give that leg more chance to heal after the weekend, and before we do a bunch of jumping).


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the new title and being the first.
I agree with your assesment on Spaniel tests. It is a great indicator of hunting abilities and instincts.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh my goodness I'm so proud of you guys! What an awesome accomplishment, this is so cool!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations that's awesome!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Huge congratulations to you both!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know who I'm more proud of Barb, you or Tito.... Obviously he's the talented and trainable one of the pair, but you're the one who has seen all his potential and gotten off your couch, put yourself into all kinds of new situations where you had to learn new things and given him the opportunity to shine.... I'm in awe of Tito, but also of you and your strength of will. Has it hit you yet that while you won't have him forever, he is immortalized now with all his accomplishments and especially this one? His name will always be part of the record and this makes him stand out tall. Congratulations to you and your amazing partner. 

Is there a chance you will have Tito at the National in Asheville this year or in Ohio next year? I need to figure out how I'm going to meet you two in person. My favorite cousins lives in the Palatine area north of Chicago, so I will figure out how to meet up with you sometime one way or another


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your amazing Tito!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am SO happy he was able to run yesterday - and beyond thrilled that he got his pass and his unbelievably amazing title. I'm so proud of you guys. It is such a testament to the hard work you have both done, and the dedication you've shown for your special boy. His little girl - who did her first land doubles yesterday - sends him big, huge hugs, and says, "he is my inspiration!"

Yay Tito!!!!!!!!! :nchuck: Have fun today!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way to go - both you and Tito! BIG congratulations! Tito is an amazing boy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome! Tito is a once-in-a-lifetime dog..and you are lucky enough to be right there with him! Congrats!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is *AWESOME* -- congratulations!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Someone told me today, "There can only ever be one First One, and you are it". Sure made me smile.
Kristy, we plan to go to National next year in Ohio. Palatine is a goodly distance from me, but let me know if you get in this area!!!

He had a very nice pass today, 4 of the 13 Master dogs passed, and he was high scoring dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to both you & Tito !!! Such an amazing boy


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! I love hearing about all of Tito's accomplishments. He is my idol


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that is really nice for you and Tito. Congratulations!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so happy for you both. You make an awesome pair. Way to go Tito and Barb!!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

What a tremendous accomplishment! Huge congrats!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats Barb and Tito!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations trying something new and doing really well at it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! It's great that you are showcasing Tito in upland work.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats, Barb and Tito!! Shala's mom told me how amazing Tito is. I'd better check for your new threads and perhaps pick up some tips on training Rudy  He doesn't have papers, so it would be just for fun


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You can enter them without papers! You just need to get an ILP number from the AKC. So if there's anything you're interested in doing, just sign up for the ILP number. Did you know they offer a dock diving title now in AKC???


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

A huge congrats to you and Tito!!!!

*:wavey::--big_grin::--heart::You_Rock_:appl:*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> You can enter them without papers! You just need to get an ILP number from the AKC. So if there's anything you're interested in doing, just sign up for the ILP number. Did you know they offer a dock diving title now in AKC???


Thanks, Barb! I'll check that out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here it is:

https://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Barb! I'll check that out.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

